# Chicken Maths...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

A universal truth...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

All my Phoenix sold early this year but I was trying to find a pic for Dan.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And a hen...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, I like her. You really sold her?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Whoa, I like her. You really sold her?


I have two hens left, I did not intend to sell all the roos but someone wanted them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, were you intending on raising more? Or is this an oops you regret?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know, I really like all the Phoenix if you start with good stock, but I had about eleven extra roos this year between Phoenix and OEG. Luckily, they sold okay. You always worry about rehoming the roos.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What would be your concerns about selling the boys? That they wouldn't be used for yard ornaments? 

I would think having a chance to see a bird strutting his stuff with that tail for all the world to see would keep them out of jeopardy.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What would be your concerns about selling the boys? That they wouldn't be used for yard ornaments?
> 
> I would think having a chance to see a bird strutting his stuff with that tail for all the world to see would keep them out of jeopardy.


No, just the total number of roos, I needed to sell.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Nice pictures! Silvers?? My last silver phoenix was killed by the dog; a disappointing day. For whatever reason my white pullet stopped laying so I put the four eggs she had laid in the incubator. They were all clear when candled-maybe next time. The mother to the long tail pullets has a nest started. I'm hoping she will throw more chicks like the ones from last year.

It's not always easy to say no when people want... I've sold off too many I wish later I'd kept. Like the call hens. I wish I had them back but who would have thought that the flock would get decimated in a few minutes.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Nice pictures! Silvers?? My last silver phoenix was killed by the dog; a disappointing day. For whatever reason my white pullet stopped laying so I put the four eggs she had laid in the incubator. They were all clear when candled-maybe next time. The mother to the long tail pullets has a nest started. I'm hoping she will throw more chicks like the ones from last year.
> 
> It's not always easy to say no when people want... I've sold off too many I wish later I'd kept. Like the call hens. I wish I had them back but who would have thought that the flock would get decimated in a few minutes.*


Agreed Dan. I sold the silver roos and kept two hens. I had a spectacular gold phoenix and I regret selling him. A physician friend bought him for a yard ornament and the neighbor's dogs killed him after only three days there.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Agreed Dan. I sold the silver roos and kept two hens. I had a spectacular gold phoenix and I regret selling him. A physician friend bought him for a yard ornament and the neighbor's dogs killed him after only three days there.


*That's the pits. Been there and done that; too many times. A stormy night last night. Several tornados were spotted. We lucked out-the worse we got was a tremendous amount of rain.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yup- EVERYTHING is a puddle right now. And I actually have a fowl ? Related to these too! 

First, those are the so called ‘run off ponds’ by the dealership- there are actually 3 down thru there, but you can see it turns into a creek heading away from the road- and the other pic is an example of how puddle-y it is, and the last is where all that runoff comes down into our bottom yard. 
Oddly only about half that water makes it thru the culvert to the other side, and we are pretty sure there’s some type of cave underneath that drains some off too. Long story why but it’s likely. 

Now, would this water be ok to use as a duck pond if we do dam it up on our side/line it etc etc etc? I know the frogs breed like mad in the normal runoff ponds so I’d think it’s plenty clean enough for ducks to play and poop in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I would think it safe UNLESS the water runs off from farm fields. Then the water would not be safe due to agricultural herbicides, pesticides, and fertilizers. These things spread on a field may be safe for birds, etc. but as runoff these chemicals would be more concentrated-NOT SAFE. And yes, frogs and other water life is affected. When teaching, I took my class to the local pond that was fed by runoff. My intent was to show what chemicals do when put in a natural ecosystem. The students saw disgusting/stinking alga blooms, diseased fish (dead ones too), deformed frogs that had the wrong number of legs and mouths on the side of their heads. Many of the students used the pond for fishing and swimming; they decided they wouldn't from then on.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> *I would think it safe UNLESS the water runs off from farm fields. Then the water would not be safe due to agricultural herbicides, pesticides, and fertilizers. These things spread on a field may be safe for birds, etc. but as runoff these chemicals would be more concentrated-NOT SAFE. And yes, frogs and other water life is affected. When teaching, I took my class to the local pond that was fed by runoff. My intent was to show what chemicals do when put in a natural ecosystem. The students saw disgusting/stinking alga blooms, diseased fish (dead ones too), deformed frogs that had the wrong number of legs and mouths on the side of their heads. Many of the students used the pond for fishing and swimming; they decided they wouldn't from then on.*


Thanks Dan! That was kind of where I was with it. The only field it does pass over there is not used anymore except to collect hay.  
The frogs breed PROLIFICALLY over there.... we have even had one come down our chimney a couple springs back! Hahaha


----------

